# ivi alicante?? or any other recommendations from anyone with experience in DE??



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi everyone I'm new here and am still trying to get around this site! I'v posted on the international boards but just thought if there was any Irish girls out there with experience of DE in Spain I'd love to hear from you..I'm under Dr Moohan in Ballykelly and he's very enthusiastic about us going to Spain for DE treatment and he's checking out recommended clinics for us at the moment..Any info from anyone is greatly appreciated...I'v got prematuremenopause for a while now  but it's taken e a while to decide to go for this option..But I'm getting a wee bit excited now that it just might work!! Anyway I'd love to hear any other Irish girls views....


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Nina,
Im from Belfast there are quite a few of us who are going to the Czech Rep for DE. We were also recommended Spain but the cost was so much lower and with great reviews that we decided on Reprofit. It would be worth shopping around. Good luck!!

lesley


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry Nina,
I also meant to say have a look at the Reprofit thread for more info!!


lesley


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, Ive also met Dr Moohan, he also works at Origin in Belfast, but Im sure you know this already!
Ive been to ceram in Marbella for de , and also to Irema in Alicante. Ceram now has a very long waiting list and is egg share , which means that you only get half of the eggs! A lot of girls on the site are cancelled at last minute if donor fails to produce enough eggs! However, our experience there was good , even though we had a bfn 
Irema does not do egg share, but we only ended up with 2 embies on transfer day, and it turned out the donor wasnt a "proven donor" as we had requested. so wont be recommending it to anyone!!
Im also off to reprofit now ,as the Spanish clinics are expensive and with Irema, the communication was poor at times, the language barrier is def a problem!, but reprofit do reply to emails quickly and the english is good!
Good luck with your choice, Love Shellyjxx


----------



## javlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Interested to read about Reprofit.  We are having to go for DE next time also.  At the moment we are trying to decide between Pedios in Cyprus and Reprofit.

Can you tell me did you get direct flights from Belfast?  If you didn't, where did you fly to?  Was it expensive?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Javlin


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi Nina....we have been to IM in Barcelona and now are going to Reprofit in October...we had embryo donation in barcelona but having donor egg cycle in Brno...costs are a lot cheaper....as Lesley says check out Reprofit thread all the girls there are gr8 and have loads of information......Javlin..flights to Brno..we are flying to london stansted with ryan air and again with them for flight to brno....costs were not too bad £44 to stansted for 2 adults and i think when i booked brno flights £170 RETURN TO LONDON FOR 2 ADULTS...you could also fly to prague or vienna..but then ther wud b journey to get to Brno by train or coach.....

DEFINITELY CHECK OUT THREADS........and good luck in whatever decisions you choose.

Sharon x.


----------



## javlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Sharon

Thanks for your reply.  We Will look in to it.  Everything is so much more difficult coming from NI.


Javlin


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Girls,
We are also going to Reprofit - so a quick note on the flights ect - we flew from Dublin to Bratislava and then got a train directly to Brno which was only about 2 hours ( its longer from Prague )  the trian cost us Euro8 for both of us return.  The train station is in the very centre of Brno so no taxi when you get there.  Its a really easy place to get to.
The team at Reprofit are just lovely.  Dr. Stepan is so easy to talk to and will answer all your questions so that you can understand them.  He will reply by email almost imediately to any of your questions to.
BoBo


----------



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks to every one who was kind enough to post a reply to me...I still haven't a clue how to answer any one! DP says I am soo impatient! Anyway I'm going to research the Reprofit clinic a little and wait til I get some recommendations from Dr Moohan...I also know a consultant in Dublin who lectures abroad and he might give a few recommendations too..If I get any info which would help any of you girls out there I'll post it...Thanks again all of you x


----------



## moonbaby (Feb 12, 2008)

hi your p.m inbox is full xxxx


----------

